# Breche Spiele ständig ab, obwohl sie gut sind!



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Das habe ich bei mir schon oft bemerkt.
Und das ärgert mich total, finde immer irgendwelche dummen Gründe die mich vom weiter spielen abhalten.
Ich sitze dann lieber stundenlang rum und grübbel was man zocken kann, obwohl man genug hat😂
(ja es gibt wichtigeres im Leben aber dennoch..)

1: Habe schon Uplay+ geholt um Valhalla zu spielen, was mir auch gut gefälltl, mag das setting. aber das Packt nicht so richtig. Nach 12std & Rang 64 lag es auf eis und jetzt hat sich U+ wieder verlängert  und zocke es trotzdem nicht.

2: Switch wieder angemacht. Xenoblade 2 Torna dlc angezockt.  Ist cool, kämpfe sind gut etc aber 30fps auf 720p? Ürgh total ungewohnt. Bin 144hz gewohnt oder uhd mit 60, Und wer das Hauptspiel kennt weiss eigentlich eh wie das dlc endet oder?? Also warum weiter spielen?

3. The Medium 2std angefangen, sehr interessant, gruselig, hübsche Umgebungen, mag ich sehr.
Die Art gefällt mir gut, mochte Games wie Black Mirror 2&3 schon sehr.
Aber Performance schwankt Extrem,
Und nur Englisch syncro. (Wobei das jetzt nicht so schlimm ist)

Packt mich nicht, Warum? Obwohl es mir gefällt, kein drang weiter zu spielen.

Worauf ich hinaus will, ich kann mich irgendwie immer nur auf ein Game konzentrieren, während ich Spiele denke ich: ja valhalla wieder 15€ gekostet und zockst es nicht wie dumm du bist.
Dann Spiele ich es und ein anderes Game schwiert im koof rum und dann mache ich aus. Weil irgendwelche banalen Gründe mich vom Spielen abhalten.

Kumpel von mir zockt alte games wie FF8 auf der switch ohne Probleme und hat Spass daran, ich sehe Sie und denke boa alter geht gar nicht. Früher geil, heute würg..

Zweiter Kumpel zockt jetzt IMMORTALS FENYX RISING auf der switch er hat Spass dran.
Ich denke nur, was Switch? Hast doch pc da läuft es mit viel mehr FPS, höhere Auflösung etc.
Wie kann ein da Spass machen? Wenn man doch im Grunde auf ne bessere Plattform spielen kann.

Habt ihr da irgendwie tipps für mich?


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2021)

Du suchst das richtige Spiel für dich, wird aber schwer was zu finden was du auch wirklich durchspielst. Manchmal bin ich auch so und beende ein Spiel nicht ganz und spiele auch nie weiter. Manche Spiele haben leider ein Problem den spieler zu motivieren weizterzuspielen. Oft ist schon vorher bekannt im Spiel wer der Endgegner sein wird und dann hast du entweder voll Bock auf den oder der ist dir zu schwer und du suchst dir ein anderes Spiel, stimmts? 

Ich mag chillige Spiele ohne Zeitdruck aber dafür mit immer neuen Herausforderungen. 

Um ein Spiel zu finden was dir gefällt, müssen wir erst wissen was dir an Spielen gefällt, und was nicht.  Auflösung und fps würde ich mal ignorieren.


----------



## LDNV (14. Februar 2021)

Also in immortals ist die Spiel Welt nicht leer sondern anders gefüllt. Im Grunde kannst du da alle 5 Meter was machen. Hatte auch viel Freude dran. 

Medium hab ich auch sehr gemocht. 

Aber ich kenne das was du sagst. 
Mir ging es am PC eine zeitlang absolut ähnlich. 
Hab fast mehr Zeit damit verbracht spiele einzustellen das sie vernünftig laufen (auch mit 144hz Schirm etc) als das ich tatsächlich gezockt habe. 

Irgendwann hatte ich die Nase voll und hab mich einfach mehr -ohne Ablenkung - von der xbox gesetzt. Egal ob mehr fps am PC oder minimal schönere Optik möglich wären. 

Einfach nur aufs Spiel konzentrieren. 

Und oh Wunder. Obwohl ich eigentlich absoluter PC nerd bin habe ich in den letzten Monaten so viele Spiele durch gespielt an der Box wie Ewigkeiten davor am PC zusammen nicht. 

Manchmal ist es halt echt komisch.... Damit möchte ich dir nicht sagen geh mehr an die Konsole. Kann auch sein das sich das schnell bei mir wieder ändert. 

Eher Möchte ich dir sagen das ich dich verstehe und meine persönliche Story dazu schreiben .  

Manchmal ist man halt auch einfach zu übersättigt von irgendwas oder lässt sich viel zu schnell ablenken. Ich bin jetzt 34 und teile mir mit meiner Frau, trotz Kinder und Arbeit, dieses Hobby. Und bisher ist es mir nie langweilig geworden. Die Art und Weise des wie. Hat sich aber schon oft geändert. 

Manchmal sind es aber auch die Spiele an sich. 

Ich tue mich leichter damit kleine open Worlds (Horizon) oder Areal spiele (Metro exodus / tomb raider / last of US 2) durch zu ziehen oder generell Story spiele als riesen open World kloppe wie days gone / assassins creed oder sonst was. Die ich zwar sehr gut finden kann aber irgendwann trotzdem den Faden verliere und dann Wochen in der Ecke liegt bis ich wieder bock drauf kriege. 

Hingegen kann ich bei immer mal ne runde warzone oder Fifa sehr oft.... Nur noch eine Runde... Sagen. Lach


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2021)

Huhu, ja ganz genau. Ich liebe Spiele wie.
Mass Effect, bioshock, dark souls, nioh.  Final Fantasy, Dragon age. Last of us.
Also gute Story shooter oder besonders Rollenspiele.
Fallout 76 zocke ich täglich 2-3 std um mein Spielbrett da vollzubekommen.

Grund: tolle Belohnungen! 

Und ja wenn etwas zu schwer ist gebe ich nicht sofort auf..ausser sekiro Endboss xD.
Bin wohl langsam zu alt (33) um jedes Game zu zocken. Man möchte halt wissen wie was weiter geht und Spannung haben. Und nicht plump sammel Quests verfolgen


----------



## LDNV (14. Februar 2021)

Sekkro endboss hat mich getriggert.
Ich sag mir immer, ich zeige es den jungen Hüpfern und schaff das auch noch. (Was an sich eh Blödsinn ist aber n triggern xD)

Eine Woche hab ich jeden Tag jeweils etwas Zeit an den verbracht bis der endlich umgefallen ist die Sau lach

Dein Spiel Geschmack Teile ich. Aber spiele eh sehr viel verschiedenes. Muss halt einfach gefallen. Freue mich auch auf das Mass Effect remaster (für das ich ewig brauchen werden weil ich dir spiele ja an sich schon kenne... xD)

Daher kommt es bei mir auch kaum vor das ich ein Spiel mehrmals durch spiele oder so. Auch wenn ich in Nostalgie Gedanken oft über dies und das schwärme. Vll auch mal wieder starte. Aber nach paar min ist das dann auch wieder aus 

Du bist nicht zu alt. Alter ist nur die ausrede.  sagte doch bin selbst 34 meine Frau sogar 35. Guter Kollege von mir kratzt an die 50 und hat noch täglich Spaß auch wenn er schon immer etwas länger braucht sich in neue Spiele zu Fuchsen was man halt schon merkt. Aber keinen falls schlimm ist.

Wegen den quests was du sagst. Habe ich mir auch angewöhnt mich nicht so viel ablenken zu lassen. Inzwischen konzentriere ich mich mehr auf die Main quest und wenn ich dann noch Lust habe auf die side quests. Da es mir sonst zu oft passiert das ich vom Spiel schon genug habe bevor ich die eigentliche Story beendet habe. Gerade bei großen Open Worlds. Da muss ich mich auf oft selbst ermahnen mich daran zu halten da ich mich in solch games sehr gerne ablenken lasse


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2021)

@LDNV
Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können.
Ja ich mag auch eher kleinere Open world game. Genau die die du genannt hast.

2. Und jaa mit den PC einstellen etc ist nei mir ganz genau so. Wie oft habe ich Games neu geladen, wie Skyrim um dann  viele Mods drauf zu packen ein halbem tag lang, und dann nach 1std wieder gelöscht..voll dumm.


----------



## LDNV (14. Februar 2021)

Genauso.
Mittlerweile habe ich Skyrim einfach auf die Serie X geladen (inkl 60fps mod) und fertig grmodded. Man hat nur 5gb Speicher für Mods was einen - in meinen Fall - Gott sei dank einschränkt. Am PC hab ich mich darin immer verloren. Hier noch eine mod, da noch eine. Dann läuft irgendwas nicht mehr. Also Rolle rückwärts und noch mal von vorne..... Eigene Dummheit lach

So habe ich es fertig gemacht und dann tatsächlich auch endlich mal gespielt.

Am PC habe ich es zich Stunden immer wieder grmodded und kam nie über weißlauf hinaus 

Manchmal ist es halt echt komisch wie gesagt.

Hauptsächlich dazu verleitet hat mich mein Oled TV inkl HDR und das ich einfach kein anständigen Monitor gefunden habe der da mit halten konnte. Dazu konnte Windows und spiele  zu der Zeit kaum mit HDR vernünftig umgehen und war immer gefrickel was mich dann zunehmend an die xbox getrieben hat und für exklusives an die PS..

Und so nahm die Story seinen Lauf wie bereits geschrieben und auf einmal war Spiel um Spiel durch gespielt.

Es ist halt einfacher hinzunehmen das es läuft wie es läuft. Statt wenn man weiß das man dies und das noch optimieren kann usw.

Deswegen, irgendwann geht's sicher wieder vermehrt an den PC aber aktuell ist das mein weg mehr von den Spielen zu haben mit den künstlich angelegten Handschellen. Lach.

Und mit Kinder und Arbeit wird die Zeit ja auch nicht mehr und dann ärgert man sich dann auch oftmals wenn man dann zocken könnte aber hat die Zeit dann doch nur mit dies und das einstellen / modden etc verbracht.

Das die neuen kisten dann jetzt Leistungsmäßig auch recht weit oben spielen und aktuelle PC Hardware kaum lieferbar ist spielt den Umständen natürlich auch nicht wenig in die Hände.


----------



## Arzila (14. Februar 2021)

Geht mir genauso, uplay plus gebucht assasins creed gespielt ca. 20std und danach einfach keine Lust mehr.  Mich muss ein Spiel einfach von Story packen sonst hat es heute keine Chance mehr.  Ist mir die Zeit zu schade erst 39x die map hoch und runter laufen zu müssen das ich wieder im Story weiter machen kann.. 

Resident evil. Lqst of US.  Tomb rwider usw spiele ich teils in 2tagen durch aber davon gibt's leider immer weniger... 

Langsam habe ich alles umgestellt und finde mich wieder viel öfter in cs source, cod2 und warzone. Also spiele die man immer mal ne runde zocken kann. 

Cyberpunk fand ich auch super. Aber die nebenmissionen könnte ich nicht mal machen wenn mir jemand 1000euro bietet 

War eigentlich immer jemand der viele Spiele gekauft hat inzwischen wenn ich 100euro im. Jahr ausgebe ist das schon viel weil nix gutes mehr kommt


----------



## Maverick3k (14. Februar 2021)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Habt ihr da irgendwie tipps für mich?


Hehe, du könntest etwas Rechtschreibung spielen 

Aber ja, kenne ich auch, wenn kein Spiel wirklich bockt und der POS genug Titel zur Verfügung hat. So geht es mir aktuell, Bock zum zocken, aber nix bockt.


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte ein Jahr lang fast gar nicht gezockt. Dann alles Mögliche angefangen und nicht weiter verfolgt.
Doch aufeinmal hat´s irgendwie Klick gemacht. Dann habe ich "Grim Dawn" weiter gespielt und fand´s so geil das ich mir noch beide DLC´s geholt und die auch durchgezockt habe. Jetzt spiele ich "Path of Exile". Das hat mich auch richtig gepackt. Nebenbei noch RTS "C&C Red Alert 3".  Ich könnte noch jede Menge andere Spiele spielen, aber da drauf habe ich jetzt richtig Lust.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2021)

Ich sehe es einfach so dass es Ok ist ein Spiel Mal zur Seite zu legen. Insbesondere die neueren AC Games schreien förmlich danach weil sie doch sehr durch die "Ubi Formel" aufgebläht sind. Eine der Serien die tatsächlich nach wie vor mit wenig erzwungenem Füllstoff auskommt ist das schon erwähnte Tomb Raider. Da ist man dann aber auch entsprechend fix durch.


----------



## BladeTNT (14. Februar 2021)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten, Top!
Und wegen Rechtschreibung, sorry schreibe mit Handy ganze Zeit. Spinnt oft😅

Gut das Ich nicht der einzige bin, haha.
Und wegen AC, ja das hoch und runter laufen ist schon etwas nervig. AC Odyssee hingegen 3x angefangen aber auf Grund der Quests mit denen man erschlagen wurde, war mir das zu blöd.

Cyberpunk, ziemlich cool, ich liebe Scfi. Spiel macht auch spass und läuft auch ganz gut bei mir.
Aber wenn man die karte öffnet, BUM icons des Todes. Das schreckt mich schnell ab. Werde es aber später definitiv weiter zocken.

Deus Ex hingegen wurde direkt durch gesuchtet 😅

Resident Evil sowieso. Sind zwar recht kurz ohne viel Schnickschnack, paar kleine Rätsel und bockt einfach nur.

Manchmal sind Spiele die etwas Simple gehalten sind die besser. (manchmal)
Was mich zu letzt geflasht hatte war FF7 Remake non Stop gesuchtet 4-5 tage & Ghost of Tsushima.. Hammer.
Spiele gerne Games die mit Gamepad spielbar sind (aber keine shooter) da ich das ganze über atmos und Leinwand spiele, aber auch weniger in Moment die die jahres Stromrechnung uns killte xD


----------



## flx23 (14. Februar 2021)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Deus Ex hingegen wurde direkt durch gesuchtet 😅


Ja das fand ich auch seh genial, auch wenn es eigentlich nur als Lückenfüller gedacht war. Eines der Highlights seit wither 3 bei mir. 

Aktuell bin ich in mittelerde versunken (mordors schatten und schatten des krieges) erster Teil ist sehr nett, ähnlich assassin's creed aber mit besserer Story. 
Den zweiten Teil fand ich am Anfang ein wenig lame, aber mittlerweile ist er auch sehr amüsant und spaßig. 

Und wenn ich demnächst mal wieder mehr Zeit haben sollte, werde ich mich über kingdome come deliverance machen. Bin mal gespannt wie das so ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2021)

Könnte aber auch einfach nur Übersättigung sein. Ich switche zwischen Bücher lesen, Filme schauen und Videospielen. D.h. wenn ich in einer Phase komme, in der ich nicht wirklich Bock auf Spiele habe, weil müde von der Arbeit o.ä. wird ne Zeit lang nur gelesen oder Filme geschaut. Wenn ich dann wieder nach 2-3 Wochen ein Game zocke, macht es richtig Spaß. Ein weiterer Grund könnte auch Langeweile sein; wenn Spiele, Filme oder Bücher es nicht hinbekommen, mich irgendwie emotional zu packen, werden sie halt ausgeschaltet oder zur Seite gelegt. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit einfach zu wertvoll, als das ich mich durch etwas freiwillig quälen würde

Grundsätzlich fahre ich persönlich gut damit, immer wieder mal eine Weile Abstand von Videogames zu nehmen, um so wieder achtsamer und fokussierter Games zu spielen.


----------



## bitsbytes (15. Februar 2021)

Wenn Dich Spiele nicht mehr so reizen, dann wende Dich doch einfach anderen Themen zu. Man muß ja nicht unbedingt seine Zeit mit Spielen verdaddeln.
Lerne ein Musikinstrument. Gitarre ist immer gerne gesehen und irgendwann kommen auch wieder geselligere Zeiten.
Schnapp Dir eine Linux Distribution und beschäftige Dich mit Unix und Internet Services (Mail, Web, News Server). Das kann auch sehr spannend und später auch förderlich für die Berufswahl sein.
Oder schreibe Blog Artikel über Spiele, was Dir daran gefällt oder nicht gefällt. Wenn das Blog gut ist entwickelt sich daraus vielleicht etwas oder Du kannst Dir einen Fankreis erarbeiten. Das ist dann das andere "Spiel" über dem Spiel. Du bewertest es.
Oder bewirb Dich bei einem Magazin, um später mal über Spiele oder andere Dinge zu schreiben. Dann solltest Du allerdings wirklich etwas an Rechtschreibung und Aussprache machen. Aber auch das würde ich dann als Motivation sehen, sich insgesamt auch auf diesem Gebiet weiterzuentwickeln.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2021)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Das habe ich bei mir schon oft bemerkt.
> Und das ärgert mich total, finde immer irgendwelche dummen Gründe die mich vom weiter spielen abhalten.


Frag mal mich. Das letzte Spiel welches ich durchgespielt habe, könnte TloU2 im vergangenen Juni gewesen sein.
Diese Lustlosigkeit Spiele nicht zu Ende zu spielen weil sie einen nach wenigen Stunden schon langweilen, habe ich seit Jahren. Das geht so weit das ich die meisten Spiele schon garnicht mehr kaufe, weil ich schon vorab weis das wird mich wieder nicht bei Laune halten können.^^


----------



## LDNV (15. Februar 2021)

Kaufe immer noch alles was mir gefällt und irgendwann ist auch alles mal durch. Frage ist nur wann 

Aber ist halt auch manchmal ganz einfach so das sich interessieren verschieben oder ändern. Hat ja nicht mal was mit dem Alter zu tun auch wenn es viele gern darauf schieben lach. 

Aber meine Kinder 3 und 8 interessieren sich auch nicht immer für das selbe auch wenn es gewisse konstanten gibt.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Februar 2021)

BladeTNT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Das habe ich bei mir schon oft bemerkt.
> Und das ärgert mich total, finde immer irgendwelche dummen Gründe die mich vom weiter spielen abhalten.
> Ich sitze dann lieber stundenlang rum und grübbel was man zocken kann, obwohl man genug hat😂


Solche Phasen habe ich auch immer wieder mal gehabt. Da hilft es meiner Erfahrung nach, eine Weile etwas komplett Anderes zu machen. Sport, Handwerkern etc. ...
Nach einer Weile hat sich die Übersättigung gelegt und man hat wieder dermaßen Bock auf Gaming, dass man anfänglich so ziemlich alles zocken kann, was man vorher nicht einmal mit dem Hintern angeschaut hätte.


----------

